# How strong is Obito Uchiha?



## Cad Bane (Jan 17, 2019)

Personally, I find that Obito is the most difficult character in the series to properly gauge in terms of power scaling because his feats and character statements are somewhat inconsistent. So I'm going to break it down by giving pros and cons.

NOTE: I'm only talking about Obito before he became Ten-Tails Jinchuuriki.

Pros:


Has Kamui which is a very versatile jutsu. He's able to become intangible negating most enemies attacks. He can also phase into the ground if he needs to escape, or if he wants to surprise his opponent. Kamui also allows Obito to teleport from place to place. Minato himself even stated that his transportation technique surpassed both his own and Tobirama's. Furthermore if Obito manages to get his hand on his opponent he can use Kamui to teleport them into his dimension, which under most circumstances results in an instant win.


His fire style is very powerful. It rivals the size of a tailed beast bomb, and when he and Madara used theirs simultaneously, Obito's was the same size as Madara's.


In terms of speed he was able to keep up with Minato in a duel (considered to be the fastest shinobi in the world) and later on was able to keep up with KCM Naruto, Killer B, Might Guy, and Kakashi in a fight. So based on this it definately seems that Obito is very fast.


Has very powerful genjutsu. was able to keep Yagura (the fourth mizukage, and a perfect jinchuuriki) under his complete control for years using his sharingan. Also able to completely control the Nine-Tails for an extended period of time. Strangely never uses it very often at all despite it being very powerful.


Has Wood style. Used it to effortlessly slaughter the mist anbu, only moments after awakening his mangekyo. Again like his genjutsu he strangely does not use it much.


Extreme durability and stamina. His Zetsu cells allow him to take a great deal of punishment. Has a great amount of chakra and control. Zetsu cells grant him a pseudo-EMS, allowing him to spam his Mangekyo without fear of blindness or exhaustion, like Itachi, Kakashi, and Sasuke have all dealt with.


Has Izanagi. And an even more powerful version than Danzo's. Allows him to undo any damage inflicted on him, even bringing himself back from the dead. If you're ever lucky enough to actually get a critical hit on Obito, he can undo the damage just like that.


He's slaughtered a whole squad of mist Anbu, held his own in a fight against Minato, killed Konan, and held his own against KCM Naruto, Killer B, Kakashi, and Guy all at once. When Minato and he first met in combat. Minato was so impressed with him he even asked "Are you Madara Uchiha?" And this is when Obito was still a kid.
He also is able to use all five chakra natures. So based on all of this Obito seems like a beast. But now let's take a look at the cons.

Cons:


He needs to materialize in order to attack. This has led to Minato almost killing him. Obito is usually quick enough to reactivate his intangibility in time though. But this means that Obito has had problems actually landing attacks because he's too busy being intangible.


His teleportation has some weaknesses. First he needs to materialize in order to teleport, leaving him open to attack. Additionally teleporting himself is notably slower than other transportation techniques like Tobirama and Minato's technique Flying Raijin/FTG.


Never really seems to do much in the majority of his fights in terms of attacking. For example in his fight against Naruto, B, Kakashi and Guy, none of them ever sustained any damage because Obito never actually did anything to them. He spent the entire fight dodging, evading and phasing through their attacks. He only tried to attack them one or two times. Obito seems to mostly just play defense without doing much to actually attack his opponent.


Stated himself that he has "little power" .During Obito's speech at the Kage summit he was trying to intimidate the five kage into handing over Naruto and B before declaring war on them. He goes on to mention that he has little power but he does have the power of seven tailed beasts. This implies that Obito does not believe himself to be powerful.


Displayed an ambiguous fear of Itachi Uchiha. When he was talking to Sasuke he said it was good thing he kept secrets from Itachi because otherwise he would almost certainly be dead. This shows that Obito was confident that Itachi could successfully kill him if given the proper prep time, and intel. Also after Itachi died, Obito said that now that Itachi's dead the leaf village is no longer off limits. Implying that Obito was afraid of making an enemy of Itachi.


He Lost to Minato


He Lost an arm fighting against Fu and Torune


He struggled against Konan even before she sprung her sea of paper bombs trap, lost an arm fighting her.
Conclusion:

So yeah on one hand Obito seems like an extremely powerful fighter but there are definately anti-feats and character statements that go against him. Overall Obito is clearly one of, if not the hardest to kill character in the series because of kamui, izanagi, etc. But it doesn't seem like he takes full advantage of his offensive potential. Why not use his OP as hell genjutsu more often? If he can control the minds of his opponents then why doesn't he? And wood style too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Jan 17, 2019)

DoctorDoom6789 said:


> I'm strictly talking about MS Obito here


Yeah problem with this tho...


DoctorDoom6789 said:


> His fire style is very powerful. It rivals the size of a tailed beast bomb, and when he and Madara used theirs simultaneously, Obito's was the same size as Madara's.





DoctorDoom6789 said:


> In terms of speed he was able to keep up with Minato in a duel (considered to be the fastest shinobi in the world) and later on was able to keep up with KCM Naruto, Killer B, Might Guy, and Kakashi in a fight.





DoctorDoom6789 said:


> held his own against KCM Naruto, Killer B, Kakashi, and Guy all at once





DoctorDoom6789 said:


> He also is able to use all five chakra natures


You go on to use Rinnegan obitos feats in your explanation several times

Rinnegan Obito who is far stronger and has much better feats than MS Obito

Anywho to answer your question on how strong Obito is...

MS Obito (Pre war, Orange mask) is a fighter easily on par with Minato in his living Prime. Which is referred to around these parts as "High Kage Tier" There are literally no living Shinobi prior to the start of the war arc who could defeat him. Kamui is that broken 

Rinnegan Obito (War arc, white mask) is MUCH stronger... He can summon the Gedo statue, and raise 6 Edo Tensei Perfect Jinchurikis to fight on his behalf... In addition to that, he is more liberal with his Mokuton (Wood style in case you dont know) spam, has more versatile Kamui applications, and his Katons (Fire Style in case you dont know) and other Jutsu saw a huge leap (to basically the size of the Ten tails). He does lose access to his Edo tensei Jins tho, and when he does his power drops dramatically. With hsi Jins, hed be whats referred to as "Demi/Pseudo God Tier" or "Legendary Tier" around here, on par with those like Biju Mode Naruto or Edo Tensei Madara. Without his Jins, hed be whats referred to as "Top Tier" or "High kage+" around here, on par with people like SM Kabuto, or Nagato in his Prime or as an Edo Tensei.

Ten Tails Obito (Pretty self explanatory, AKA JJ Obito or Juubito) is a literal God. He can fire off several Ten Tailed level Tailed Beats Bombs (Juubidamas for short) at once and each one far surpasses teh output of even all 9 Biju combined as the Ten Tails is > the sum of its parts. He has Truth Seeking Orbs (TSBs) that nullify all Ninjutsu upon contact and take a ridiculous amount of physical force to break even ignoring that aspect of them, can negate chakra based regeneration, has unbelievable physical speed and strength, has Six Paths Senjutsu and god level sensory capabilities that come with that, and can fly. Hes whats refereed to as "god tier"...On par with those liek Kaguya, Ten Tails Madara, Adult Sasuke and Hokage Naruto.

Give you an idea of how the tiers I keep referencing stack up...

God Tier > Demi God/Pseudo God Tier > Top Tier/High Kage+ > High Kage> Mid Kage > Low Kage

The gaps between each tier are also not exactly tiny

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cad Bane (Jan 17, 2019)

WorldsStrongest said:


> You go on to use Rinnegan obitos feats in your explanation several times



Okay I've edited my post


----------



## Cad Bane (Jan 17, 2019)

WorldsStrongest said:


> MS Obito (Pre war, Orange mask) is a fighter easily on par with Minato in his living Prime. Which is referred to around these parts as "High Kage Tier" There are literally no living Shinobi prior to the start of the war arc who could defeat him. Kamui is that broken



I will say this: Going into a battle with no prior knowledge is a death sentence to almost anybody going toe to toe with Obito. With knowledge however I feel like Pain, Itachi, Sasori, Deidara, Jiraiya, SM Naruto, Kisame and most characters around that tier would have a chance against MS Obito. Kamui is not invincible, it's weaknesses can and have been exploited.


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Jan 17, 2019)

DoctorDoom6789 said:


> I will say this: Going into a battle with no prior knowledge is a death sentence to almost anybody going toe to toe with Obito


Even with knowledge, its impossible to exploit without unique skillsets

As proven when Obito fought KCM Naruto and Kakashi and Gai and Bee

Ill get back to this in a minute


DoctorDoom6789 said:


> With knowledge however I feel like Pain, Itachi, Sasori, Deidara, Jiraiya, SM Naruto, Kisame and most characters around that tier would have a chance against MS Obito


Pain, Itachi and Naruto are all a league above the other names mentioned here

And even with that, knowledge or no knowledge they get punked by Kamui as they simply lack that tools to combat it


DoctorDoom6789 said:


> Kamui is not invincible, it's weaknesses can and have been exploited.


Its been exploited by people with equal or comparable hax tho 

And nothing else

Getting back to my Obito vs Kakashi and KCM Narutos team example...

Kakashi and Naruto had great knowledge on Kamui going into that fight...Kakashi had encountered it on no less than 3 occasions prior to fighting Obito in the war and had accumulated a great deal of data on it. Data that only grew as he fought Obito.

And even with that data, and even with 3 other Kage level supports, they still needed damn near a dozen chapters to land a hit on him 

So no...Kisame or Deidara or SM Naruto or Jiraiya or anyone even close to that level circumventing Kamui just cuz they know about Kamui isnt gonna happen.


----------



## Cad Bane (Jan 17, 2019)

WorldsStrongest said:


> Even with knowledge, its impossible to exploit without unique skillsets
> 
> As proven when Obito fought KCM Naruto and Kakashi and Gai and Bee
> 
> ...



The thing about Obito's fight with Naruto, B, Kakashi and Guy is what did Obito ever actually do to them? Mostly all he did is dodge evade and phase through their attacks. He was playing defense the whole time and by the time Madara came along and interrupted the fight Naruto and company were completely unscathed. The opinion I've had for a long time is that from a defensive perspective Obito is god-tier. But from an offensive perspective I feel like he's barely stronger than Kakashi. Maybe at Minato's level at best.


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Jan 17, 2019)

DoctorDoom6789 said:


> The thing about Obito's fight with Naruto, B, Kakashi and Guy is what did Obito ever actually do to them? Mostly all he did is dodge evade and phase through their attacks


Thats all he could do

They were forcing him to continue phasing or hed have eaten shit

That said...Name one Kage level fighter that can match the pressure of KCM Naruto, Might Gai, Kakashi and Killer Bee all working in tandem...

Exactly 

Youre also ignoring the fact that prior to losing his Edo Jins, he had all 4 of them on the ropes at several points and was seconds away from a kill shot.

 , ...Obito would have wiped out Naruto and Kakashi and Gai and Bee at no less than 2 occasions using his peak power 


DoctorDoom6789 said:


> He was playing defense the whole time and by the time Madara came along and interrupted the fight Naruto and company were completely unscathed


They also didnt do anything to Obito

Which is quite impressive considering they had access to his Kryptonite the entire time considering kakashis ability counters his own.

And he was viciously outnumbered


DoctorDoom6789 said:


> from an offensive perspective I feel like he's barely stronger than Kakashi. Maybe at Minato's level at best.


From an offensive perspective Obito can potentially "kill" anybody with a single touch 

A touch that takes fighting against 4 Kage level opponents armed with knowledge on his ability AND a hard counter to exploit, in order to avoid it.


----------



## Cad Bane (Jan 17, 2019)

WorldsStrongest said:


> Thats all he could do
> 
> They were forcing him to continue phasing or hed have eaten shit
> 
> ...



Sasori could avoid it by pressuring Obito with his Iron Sand and 100 puppet army. Deidara with his bombs, and clay substitutions, SM Naruto could overwhelm Obito with his shadow clones that way it would be a really bad idea for Obito to even try to warp Naruto to Kamui dimension because then they'd be able to attack him from both sides when Obito phases through something.

Yes Obito is obviously extremely powerful with his edo jinchuuriki. But I'm strictly talking about Obito as an individual fighter. Anybody would be strong if they have the power of the gedo statue, and six jinchuuriki. In other words the power of the first seven tailed beasts.

No they didn't do anything to Obito. Because from a defensive standpoint Obito is almost god-tier. I never denied that.

In all honesty is Obito's touch of death really that big of a deal? There are alot of characters that can win with "a single touch" so to speak. Every single one of Sasori's attacks is coated with his poison including his iron sand. So if he touches you just once you die. (unless you're Sakura and are the only person in the world with the antidote) Itachi has the totsuka blade. Not to mention he doesn't even need to touch you to beat you because he can beat you just by looking at you. And by that I'm talking about Tsukuyomi and Amaterasu. Nagato has his soul ripping jutsu. etc.


----------



## Santoryu (Jan 17, 2019)

Rinnegan Obito>Nagato


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Jan 17, 2019)

I don't think Obito is all that ''strong'' per se. Instead Obito is _skilled _and heavily motivated and I think his record reflect this. 

Base Tobi has numerous instances where its shown or implied he does have his limits. He's a very wary individual when it comes to picking fights. He needs the Kages weakened by Sasuke before attempting to fight them and once Sasuke isn't able to do that he bails on his plan to kidnap them. Likewise he never attempts to warp in to abduct a Kage when they are alone. Tobi is cautious around Itachi so we know Itachi is strong enough to be a threat to him. Lastly Tobi also loses to Konan and has to undo reality just to save his own hide. I don't buy that he was just playing. He really didn't see it coming and would have died if not for plot no jutsu. All these things point at a villain firmly in the same camp as a lot of other powerhouses. While extremely dangerous Tobi is not depicted as someone who can casually dominate the entire roster. If he could there was no need for all that sneaking, colluding and preparations.

There's also the fact that while Kamui is dangerous, versatile and extremely useful its also one of the few moves that is actually part of his natural arsenal. His Rinnegan is stolen from Nagato, his six paths are provided by Kabuto, the tailed beasts powering these paths are kidnapped by his henchmen and both wood release and his ability to just shrug off the loss of limbs come from Madara's research. This implies Tobi needs to hoard powers belonging to other people to make up for his personal lack of firepower.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Santoryu (Jan 17, 2019)

Ruthless Tsuchikage said:


> I don't think Obito is all that ''strong'' per se. Instead Obito is _skilled _and heavily motivated and I think his record reflect this.
> 
> Base Tobi has numerous instances where its shown or implied he does have his limits. He's a very wary individual when it comes to picking fights. He needs the Kages weakened by Sasuke before attempting to fight them and once Sasuke isn't able to do that he bails on his plan to kidnap them. Likewise he never attempts to warp in to abduct a Kage when they are alone. Tobi is cautious around Itachi so we know Itachi is strong enough to be a threat to him. Lastly Tobi also loses to Konan and has to undo reality just to save his own hide. I don't buy that he was just playing. He really didn't see it coming and would have died if not for plot no jutsu. All these things point at a villain firmly in the same camp as a lot of other powerhouses. While extremely dangerous Tobi is not depicted as someone who can casually dominate the entire roster. If he could there was no need for all that sneaking, colluding and preparations.
> 
> There's also the fact that while Kamui is dangerous, versatile and extremely useful its also one of the few moves that is actually part of his natural arsenal. His Rinnegan is stolen from Nagato, his six paths are provided by Kabuto, the tailed beasts powering these paths are kidnapped by his henchmen and both wood release and his ability to just shrug off the loss of limbs come from Madara's research. This implies Tobi needs to hoard powers belonging to other people to make up for his personal lack of firepower.



I can see what you're driving at, but the author does regard Obito as very "strong". Naruto notes that Obito's ridiculously strong during their battle.

Konan had a lot of prep and ran the simulations thousands of times iirc. A battle under normal circumstances would end in a routine win for Obito.

Itachi wasn't just a threat because of his power, but also because of his intelligence and ties to the leaf.


----------



## Cad Bane (Jan 17, 2019)

Ruthless Tsuchikage said:


> I don't think Obito is all that ''strong'' per se. Instead Obito is _skilled _and heavily motivated and I think his record reflect this.
> 
> Base Tobi has numerous instances where its shown or implied he does have his limits. He's a very wary individual when it comes to picking fights. He needs the Kages weakened by Sasuke before attempting to fight them and once Sasuke isn't able to do that he bails on his plan to kidnap them. Likewise he never attempts to warp in to abduct a Kage when they are alone. Tobi is cautious around Itachi so we know Itachi is strong enough to be a threat to him. Lastly Tobi also loses to Konan and has to undo reality just to save his own hide. I don't buy that he was just playing. He really didn't see it coming and would have died if not for plot no jutsu. All these things point at a villain firmly in the same camp as a lot of other powerhouses. While extremely dangerous Tobi is not depicted as someone who can casually dominate the entire roster. If he could there was no need for all that sneaking, colluding and preparations.
> 
> There's also the fact that while Kamui is dangerous, versatile and extremely useful its also one of the few moves that is actually part of his natural arsenal. His Rinnegan is stolen from Nagato, his six paths are provided by Kabuto, the tailed beasts powering these paths are kidnapped by his henchmen and both wood release and his ability to just shrug off the loss of limbs come from Madara's research. This implies Tobi needs to hoard powers belonging to other people to make up for his personal lack of firepower.


I agree with everything you're saying. To be honest I always felt like it was Kishimoto's intention to portray Obito as a villain that was not powerful, and relied on manipulating and plotting from the shadows. Obito literally even said word for word at the five kage summit "I have little power" to the five kage. In my opinion Pre-Rinnegan Obito's best feats are keeping up with Minato in a duel and controlling Yagura for years with genjutsu. So clearly he's not weak but he isn't invincible either.


----------



## MaruUchiha (Jan 17, 2019)

DoctorDoom6789 said:


> Never really seems to do much in the majority of his fights in terms of attacking. For example in his fight against Naruto, B, Kakashi and Guy, none of them ever sustained any damage because Obito never actually did anything to them. He spent the entire fight dodging, evading and phasing through their attacks. He only tried to attack them one or two times. Obito seems to mostly just play defense without doing much to actually attack his opponent.


Obito was on the defensive in that fight trying to revive 10 Tails and warp Naruto


DoctorDoom6789 said:


> Stated himself that he has "little power" .During Obito's speech at the Kage summit he was trying to intimidate the five kage into handing over Naruto and B before declaring war on them. He goes on to mention that he has little power but he does have the power of seven tailed beasts. This implies that Obito does not believe himself to be powerful.


He only said that because he was pretending to be a weakened Madara.. He was clearly confident in his abilities for attacking the 4th Hokage at 14 years old


DoctorDoom6789 said:


> Displayed an ambiguous fear of Itachi Uchiha.


Good one


Kid Obito: Lower Chunin Tier
Zetsu Obito: Lower High Kage Tier
Kyuubi Obito: Lower Demi God Tier
Akatsuki Obito: Upper High Kage Tier
Rinnegan Obito: Upper Demi God Tier
Rinnegan Obito with 6 Paths Edo jinchuriki and Bijuu: Mid God Tier
Juubito: Mid God Tier
DMS Obito: Mid God Tier


----------



## The_Conqueror (Jan 17, 2019)

DoctorDoom6789 said:


> Obito literally even said word for word at the five kage summit "I have little power" to the five kage


Little power compared to Prime Madara  Uchiha not any other ninjas


----------



## ShinAkuma (Jan 17, 2019)

Due to the nature of Kamui Obito is virtually unkillable. He has great knowledge of MS techniques and forbidden jutsus. His problem is he lacks the firepower that other high kages can bring. 

This makes him tough to place. While he could literally kill every ninja in a village with his bare hands, he cannot nuke the village like some other high tiers could. However he can fight other high tiers on even footing because of Kamui.

He's a "not as powerful as other but way more broken than most" type of character.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

